# Hoyt XT2000 Limb Draw Wieght Question



## Bull Hunter (Jul 3, 2005)

I am looking to buy a Hoyt Protec. I see from the Hoyt site that they will support a 33" draw length with the right cam .5 which is what I need. I see a lot of shorter draw lengths for sale but none over 30". Is it possible to just change the cam's to a larger size and keep the limb poundage the same or do the limbs need to be changed as well?

My local pro shop told me that I'd be almost an additional $300 to get the set up right because I would need new cam's, limbs, and strings. Is that correct? If so, I'd be better off buying a new one...

Any help would be appreciated.

Eric


----------



## eshorehunter (May 20, 2005)

from what i see you would just need the bigger cam and strings. you should just be able to order the bow from hoyt with those things.


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Yep. Limb deflection is matched to draw length which is determined by cam size. If you bought a 60-70# bow with a 28" draw, you would need new cams, string and cables to get your draw length, and then the limb deflection would be wrong and your peak weight range would change, requiring new limbs. Are you sure you have a 33" draw? Is this the AMO draw length? If so, you are at the extreme end of the curve- I would guess less than 1% of archers have a draw length over 31".


----------



## NJDiverDan (Jan 26, 2005)

I am in the same boat, have a 33" DL. I have a 2000 accutec with the Redline cam. It was 33" from the factory. I also believe that you will have some miss match in limb deflection if you got a 28" and converted to a 33". Call Hoyt, they can probably better answer the question, and can tell you that if a say 30" limb would be ok with the 33" draw?? 

Good luck, tough to find bows out there for us big guys. I own three different bows (seen below) from 3 different manufactures. Love all three, but for overall performance, I think I would have to go with my BowTech

-dan


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

*Long DL*

I have a 32" DL but shoot a little shorter to get the Back Tension I like. You are right that a lot of bows will not fit you. I bought a Merlin Super-Nova with the Omega Cams and I had to buy a module to get me to 31". I also bought the larger cams and module to have the choice to go longer. I might add here that I have been through Larry Wises Core Archery, Bernie pellerites school, and completed the NAA Level two class and all three concurr on my DL. Initially I was told to shoot 28" by someone and I got tendonitus so bad I had to lay off shooting for 2 months. (good sound advice from a recognized expert goes a long way to keep you in archery) Since correcting ,I am shooting better and no more elbow pain. As long DL archers we used to be envied because we could get the extra energy from the limbs. However, we are also at a disadvantage in that our arrow is on the string longer and it tends to restrict our arrow choices.

NO FREE LUNCH, HUH!


----------



## Bull Hunter (Jul 3, 2005)

I appreciate the responses.

I am pretty sure that I have a 33" draw length. I am 6'6" and have fairly long reach so I think I may be in the 1% or so that have over a 31" draw length. I am not wure it is the AMO length or not. I could be wrong though. 

I do however find myself either "cocking" my wrist a little bit or pulling in my shoulder to get to my anchor point at the corner of my mouth comfortably. I have a 31.5 inch draw bow right now and I am at the end of the line when drawing back. For laughs, I held the bow with my arm outstreched so that my wrist and shoulder were comfortable and then had to use my thumb as an anchor to the corner for my mouth (I know, sounds silly) and shot a great group and it was comfortable, that was when I decided to look for a longer draw length. Not the end all be all of methods, but I think that it is a step in the right direction. I have not had much luck with the local pro shop. They tried to sell me a 30" draw at a bargin to begin with and I had to argue to get the longer one at the same price.

Thanks again for al of the positive feedback.

Eric


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

*Dl*

Yep every bit of 33". I am 6'4" and I have a 32" draw length so I feel a lot of you frustration finding archery equipment. I understand Matthews made a bow for Shaq and he has a DL of a million six". Not a standard product as I have learned. I had a shop tell me I should be shooting 28" DL. After two years with that I developed almost terminal tennis elbow. Duh! I studied with Larry Wise and learned my true DL range. I shoot ~31" which is comfortable and still allows ample tension for BT release. SOme options for you may be to find a 32" DL bow and either twist the cables slightly or increase the string length about 1/4". You could have trouble adapting arrows as most arrows come in 31-32" shaft length. Usually ok since the arrow rests gives you some lattitude since it sits back off the riser like an overdraw. Br patient witht his rig as it will take some time to master. At long DL's the arrow is on there a lot longer than a man with a 26" DL


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

Bull Hunter said:


> I am looking to buy a Hoyt Protec. I see from the Hoyt site that they will support a 33" draw length with the right cam .5 which is what I need. I see a lot of shorter draw lengths for sale but none over 30". Is it possible to just change the cam's to a larger size and keep the limb poundage the same or do the limbs need to be changed as well?
> 
> My local pro shop told me that I'd be almost an additional $300 to get the set up right because I would need new cam's, limbs, and strings. Is that correct? If so, I'd be better off buying a new one...
> 
> ...


Don't know that you'd be interested or not but if you want a long draw length you could look at the Martin Raxor X-- you can get up to a 35 1/2 draw length with the Elite limbs and Nitrous cams. Plus, they shoot great. Anyway, it may be something worth checking out. :smile:


----------



## Bull Hunter (Jul 3, 2005)

*Dl*

I'll look into the martin as well, I didn't know it was available in such a long draw length.

Thanks for the input.

Eric


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Bull Hunter, going from a 28" cam.5 to a 33" cam.5 will result in a higher poundage bow.

Without consulting the Hoyt limb deflection chart, a close "guess" would be that instead of having a 70lb. max bow, you would now have around a 76lb. max draw weight. Maybe even 78lb. max.

If you wanted to keep the bow at the 70lb. max, you would indeed need different limbs. :smile:


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

javi chime in please, your expertise is needed in this general area,lol.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

With your draw length I’d suggest a ProTec with XT3000 limbs and G-7 cam; that will allow you more leeway in draw length selection and a better string angle than the shorter axle to axle XT2000 limbs. I see no reason to purchase a new bow and then swap limbs and cams… If your dealer isn’t willing to order the bow you want, it isn’t that difficult to find a used bow and then find the components to set the bow up for you…


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

Bull Hunter said:


> I'll look into the martin as well, I didn't know it was available in such a long draw length.
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> Eric


 Don't want to tell you one is better than another but Martin does have a couple of good attributes. Solid limb pockets-- I feel that makes them accurate but they do have slightly more vibration than some others--- that plus, the nitrous cams are "HARD" cams. I really like them because the shooting string is exactly the center top and bottom. The cams have a 3 1/2" draw adjustment. Plus, if you get the shoot through system :tongue: you'll have zero cam torque ( No cable guard). Anyway, its worth checking out. :wink: The RaxorX is sweet. :angel:


----------

